# 2010 Audi Enthusiast's Gift Guide



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Holiday season has begun. Maybe you’ve blown off your holiday shopping so far or perhaps you’re nursing some Black Friday bruises. Either way it’s clear that it’s time to get prepped for the season. Since it’s the “Cyber Monday” and all, Fouritude has amassed its usual list of gifts and gear aimed at the Audi enthusiast who has everything. If you are that Audi enthusiast, pass this link to loved ones shopping for you. Should you be that Audi enthusiast’s loved one, read on. The mix you see below ranges in price and also ease to acquire but we guarantee we’ve got a few things that are guaranteed to please.

* Full Story *


----------

